# No paint inside 2 front door...



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys!

Is it normal? My dealer said yes.

I dont think so. 

Only primer.















What do you think about that?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's normal. It just looks like it was missed during production. It appears to have a base primer coat of paint on it, so it certainly isn't bare metal that will rust.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

And all the cruze 2015 at my dealer have no paint at this place.

We have check 8 cars...

The guys said to me to call GM customer care services.

WTF


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

superyan711 said:


> And all the cruze 2015 at my dealer have no paint at this place.
> 
> We have check 8 cars...
> 
> ...


That's odd. My friend has a 2015. I'll check out what his looks like. My 2014 and my other friends 2014 have paint in this location.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a new car!

I have about 450 km now.

Before that, i have 2014 cruze diesel and my 2014 have paint at this place.

Someone at GM factory dont do his job and now, it's my problem...

What about GM quality control?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow! Mine does not have this problem


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think mine has a black foam soundproofing insert there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Odd. Aren't the Cruzen bodies robot painted?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Same as my 2012 black…….other than the visual, no need…..the robot is blind.

Rob


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my 2011 ECO 6M I did notice the paint was very thin on the door jams. I was a little upset, but it is what it is. All my other cars do not have this issue.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have noticed that the paint is applied very thin. I'm sure there's a reason for this - saving weight or money. But it's the first car I've owned that was so thin.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Something not right for sure.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I call GM friday and they suppose to call me next week. 

I hope they do something for this problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I have noticed that the paint is applied very thin. I'm sure there's a reason for this - saving weight or money. But it's the first car I've owned that was so thin.


I remember when they went to robotic painters and the green eyeshade types went nuts because the paint costs went up. Turned out the human painters had gotten so good at laying on the color coats without using much time and paint, and the robots were using what they were supposed to. Remember all of the failed factory paint jobs from the late 70s? After that was when they switched to the robots.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

From the posted photos, looks like the front door is slightly ajar and the photo taken at the crack line between the front and rear doors.

Have to ask, what country are you from? Is an international board, my Cruze is nothing like this. Looks like the skin door is overlapping the door frame and a bolt in there? In the US, the door skin only has a 7/16" fold on it and also filled with some king of body putty. None of that extra hardware and the door frames and jams are the same color as the exterior.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that the front fender that is missing the paint? Could it be the fenders were replaced with primered pieces and painted on the car? Again, what country was this car built in? Label on driver's door jamb will say.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If no one would have mentioned this, I never would have looked or even cared as it is rather "isolated" and not noticeable in that position. My best guess it that somehow the car is assembled and windows covered up so as not to get over-spray before paint rather than painting the individual pieces and then assembling them. Painting after assembly would make for more of a matching paint finish. Like Tomko's mine is very thin also and halfway down the inner piece. So what ever you see on this piece is more likely to be blow thru over spray. This would be a good question for the folks at Lordstown. I would definitely not worry myself with it, but interesting observation tho.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, the OP has not responded as to where this one was built, as Nick asked. I've seen videos of robots reaching into small spaces to apply paint. One I saw showed a robotic arm actually opening a door to allow the paint head to spray all of the jambs and sills.

Update: Curiosity got the better of me and I looked at Black Betty in this area. Similar, but a bit different in that there are two tabs on the fender that are attached to the body. Both tabs are only primed, but the entire inside of the fender and out onto the tabs is painted and clear coated. The entire jamb area is also painted and clear coated. This tells me the fenders are painted prior to assembly (and likely on a rack at the same time the uni-body was painted).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TS is from quebec


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This does not make any sense as to why it would not be painted...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> This does not make any sense as to why it would not be painted...


My guess is that the fenders (and other body parts) are hung on the paint rack by these tabs. Since the painting process is electrostatic, the tabs are not painted over to maintain electrical contact while being sprayed. The paint line on my car is so crisp, there's almost no overspray.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I check my '13 and found that the inside lip of both of the front fender isn't painted - just primed. But the outside edge of the tab does have overspray. I think the fender must have been painted while on the car. The area in question would be hard to reach from the outside without overspread on the outside surface. If the door is opened and sprayed from the inside, the door would block that area.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys!

Yes, my car made in usa.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, the OP has not responded as to where this one was built, as Nick asked. I've seen videos of robots reaching into small spaces to apply paint. One I saw showed a robotic arm actually opening a door to allow the paint head to spray all of the jambs and sills.
> 
> Update: Curiosity got the better of me and I looked at Black Betty in this area. Similar, but a bit different in that there are two tabs on the fender that are attached to the body. Both tabs are only primed, but the entire inside of the fender and out onto the tabs is painted and clear coated. The entire jamb area is also painted and clear coated. This tells me the fenders are painted prior to assembly (and likely on a rack at the same time the uni-body was painted).


Hi Jim!

I think the robots paint the car before install the door.

Can you post video about that?

During the weekend, i see a lot of car of different manufacturers and all have paint at this place.


Thank's!

Yan


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The entire car is painted as an assembled unit…..those that have been on the plant tour can attest.

The doors are removed for internal assembly after paint shop…….thats why the bolts aren't painted.

There is no way the flanges can receive paint without too much material ending up on the panels we see.

There is no problem with your cars paint job…….and, you indicate the same situation existed on other Cruzes' you inspected.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's the video. It's old, but it does briefly show the robots opening a door so the spray arm can paint the jambs. I would expect things have changed a bunch since this video was made. 

https://myspace.com/av_geeks/video/ballet-robotique-1982-/22758341


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

superyan711 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is it normal? My dealer said yes.
> 
> ...


Hello superyan711,

This is something we certainly don’t like to see, and would more than happy to look further into this paint concern for you. I do see that you have called in for this concern already, but if you need further assistance please send us a private message along with your VIN, mileage, contact information and preferred dealership moving forward.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

My 15 has the same "issue". I bought it used, glad to see that it was not from a repair!


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all!

Bad news...

GM suppose to call me last week. But i dont receive this call...

C'mon GM, it's not my fault if you dont check my car before ship at dealer.

I live in Canada. We have winter here, salt and all the other thing on the road. Nobody want to have his car on primer ...


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

The way things are these days, it wouldn't surprise me if they're cutting corners to save on costs ... not to mention the weight savings from the extra 12 oz. of paint on each door ... LMAO But seriously, it wouldn't surprise me, and lets not forget, these cars were probably made in China.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

OP has already posted an image of his made in Lordstown decal.


----------

